# My Hobie Power Skiff Transom is the aquatic version of swiss cheese



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Many guys here have found success with sea cast kits. Haven't done it myself, but did have samples of the product a few years ago and wouldn't hesitate to use it on my next build.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Yes to sea cast.

Nina core has a copy of it with their own spin.

Have used both but prefer sea cast.

No to plywood!


----------



## timemachine (Sep 1, 2014)

> No to plywood!


Yup, for the time and effort this will take, plywood is not an option. The coosa looks like a great solution, but I don't know where to buy it. Seacast looks like it would ship very easily, since it comes in a bucket.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Transom Saver might work on your project if you don't want to do it again[ch128512]


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Time - where you located? Boat Builder Central in Vero has Aquaplas which is a PVC board that would work. Several boutique builders use this for their transoms.

4' x 8' x 1/2" sheet is $170


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

It's my understanding that the balsa transom in hobies have a layer of glass between the 2 payers of balsa. That would prove to make a pour in transom a real pita. I was going to do mine, but after I drilled some inspection holes and found d it was in perfect shape I decided against it and just take extreme care in sealing it. Your best bet is probably going to be to just cut the outside skin off and do it that way. Not my favorite way but in this case it's either that or cut into the floor and stringers etc. Outside is lesser of 2 evils in this case


----------



## timemachine (Sep 1, 2014)

> Time - where you located? Boat Builder Central in Vero has Aquaplas which is a PVC board that would work. Several boutique builders use this for their transoms.
> 
> 4' x 8' x 1/2" sheet is $170


I'm in MD, near annapolis. I've been working a lot lately, so maybe I need to take a little vacation this fall fo FLA and bring my materials up with me.


----------



## timemachine (Sep 1, 2014)

> Your best bet is probably going to be to just cut the outside skin off and do it that way. Not my favorite way but in this case it's either that or cut into the floor and stringers etc. Outside is lesser of 2 evils in this case


That is what I am thinking about: de skinning, removing the layers of balsa, and adding in new transom core material. I don't know whether or not it would be easier to try to recycle the old skin, or just laminate a new skin. I get the feeling that it would be a little easier to just make a new skin.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Dont cut the outer skin.

Grind the cap off and rent a chainsaw and hollow it out and return the saw to the rightful owner when done.

Pourable is a dream to work with


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

X2, I cringe at the thought of having to reskin, tie in, and fair the transom and sides. 

Why not cut the cap off and see what you have, if a chain saw won't do it then you can always go back to removing the rear skin.


----------



## Matthew Barkman (May 3, 2016)

Let me know how it goes, I have a hobie 15 with the same problems.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Why would you remove outer skin. I would remove from inside.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

How do you maintain the scuppers if they are the large 3" ones?


----------



## Johnathan (Apr 18, 2015)

My HPS transom is in the same shape. Let us know how it turns out. I need to learn fiberglass. I already have way too much money in repairs and I was quoted 2000 for the transom repair.


----------



## Matthew Barkman (May 3, 2016)

I used seacast to fix my transom. I cut off the cap of the transom, removed all of the wood with a long pick and drill bit. Then gilled the cap with seacast and clamped it back on. Removing the wood was the hardest part, and taping everything off that you dont want covered in seacast is important. I used aluminum backing plates front and back, although it was probably overkill because the seacast is super strong. It took about 8 gallons of seacast, after I repaint I'll probably be at $600 for the transom rebuild, but it's strong enough to pull a house up river.


----------

